# New Jigging Setup, what do you thing?



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Penn BTL8000 on a Penn Bluewater Carnage. 150 lb braid with a shot of 200lb flouro. Think its okay?

Jim


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Thatll do the job, I have heard alot of good comments about the battles. Also, I have heard more good comments about the shimano spheros though. But then again, Im a shimano guy. research the spheros on here and read the comments. Id do with the spheros. But the battle is a good reel as well. couple of questions for you 1)What are you targeting? 2)why 150lb braid? 150 is way overkill. Depending on what your targeting, 50-80 lb is sufficient enough. Also youll bebale to get more capacity on the reel as well

S4L


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The set up is sort of a dual purpose one. Big AJs and jigging for tuna as well. I went with the 150 braid for to pull the AJs out of the rig legs.

Jim


----------



## jettydog (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello jim, Ive got 6 8000 battles on boat loaded with 50 pound jerry brown. Make sure and grease the drag washers they will be fine. Been catching lots of warsaw, yellowmouth, scamp, and ajs on them. Lots of fun. Capt. Todd Lohry


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Capt Todd! I hope to book with you again maybe this fall. I had a great time fishing with you last summer.

Jim


----------



## jettydog (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello again, seriosly if your putting heavy braid and cranking up the drag get some cals drag grease on there first. Sept should be a good time to book. All the grouper, aj will be open plus tunas at shrimpboats. Take care. Todd


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes sir I sure will.

Jim


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Jim , couple of things .
150 lb braid as saltwater4life mention it , is way overkill . 
The Penn Battle while a good reel within its capability it's not a high drag reel . Meaning of you lock it down you'll still won't be able to get more than 20 lb of drag & it might not hold the whole fight .
You know how hard & nasty those Aj's fight & that folks using real winches as avers 4:02 have some challenges .
Not triying to burst your bubbles but those are the real facts . Even a Stella need to be played here & there to fight a reef donkey .

Good luck


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

When I got my first jigging setup, I was thinking the same way you are Jim, cheap but not horrible quality. I went ahead and spent some time sesrching and decided to sprnd a little more on a better setup so I wouldn't have to replace it after my first trip with it cuz I wanted better. I got a great deal on a brand new in box gosa 10000 for $180 on eBay and a sea magic 200g rod for $100. I got a great setup for under 300 by just searching. I'd invest a little more. Do some searching, you can find good deals out there. How much more was my setup compared to how much you're gonna spend? But that's my opinion


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Penn BTL8000 on a Penn Bluewater Carnage. 150 lb braid with a shot of 200lb flouro. Think its okay?
> 
> Jim


Reel and Rod should do just fine. I agree with others, order you some carbon tex washers and cals grease from Smoothdrag.com, Their worth their weight in gold.

I understand the reason for the 150 to hopefully cut down on line being cut on rigs, rather than thinner 50 thru 80 that most of us use. However, you'll find it to be a bugger on hang ups.. You'll have to cleat up and drive away, but, you'll get more jig returns..

I do have a response on the 200#. In my opinion (which doesnt mean a thing other than to me), you wont like that thick of a leader with a spinning reel set up. Will be way to bulky I think. I also personally feel, a person catches many more fish, jigg'n or bottom bounc'n, with smaller leader.

Make ya a zip lock of 100# hollow core spliced to maybe 4-8' showing pieces of 60 or 80 # soft Floro. Will wind in your rod eyes and on to your reel abit, quite easily. If ya cant find hollow. you can PR knot ya some. about a 1 1/2"-2" PR is a great knot, but, not as smooth as hollow core splice when going thru your rods eyes.

All you have to do is tie you a good Bimini in your braid... and loop to loop to the leader about 3 times. Use the leader till used up or to short. When done, cut the eye out of the leader side of the connection. Pull out, throw away and loop to loop ya another to your bimini... its a REAL quick leader change.

I havent used the exact reel you mentioned you have, but, penn makes good products and Ive looked at that reel, seems pretty good.

Good luck to ya, :clover: let us all know how ya like your set up.

Hog


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, i replaced the BTL with a Torque TRQS9, the big one. I put 450 yrds of 80 lb braid and a top shot of 80 flouro. you all like that better?

Jim


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Its a better reel than a BTL 8000 no question about it , but why a TRQS9 ? with that $ amount you've could have gotten a STL if you wanna go the spinning route.

Like said before , no matter how awesome the spinning reel is /are to battle one of our reef donkeys going kamikaze towards the rig legs takes a lot of torque , drag & anglers ability to fight that fish . 
That been said , & this is coming from a all time spinning fan , the good conventionals reels have a big role in this battle. I personally if I foul with aj with spinners ,is with a STL 20000 at least lock down to 30lb of drag ,100lb braid linne & 150lb crimp leader . Set the hook & run like crazy towards the stern of the boat ( fish party boats ) to get that sucker from pointing towards the rig. 
with a good conventional you've got a little bit more room to play around if needed. 

Just try it , see how it goes. you might love it ...there is nothing written about all this .Thats the good thing


----------



## chingy (Jan 14, 2008)

i bought a fin nor 18000 combo with a cabbela salt striker for 240 and put 80 pound braid with 10 feet 80 pound mono and caught a 30 to 40 pounder 3 weeks ago. it broke the pole but the fin nor handled it good had the drag on reel tight and just man handled it til we pulled the boat away from the rig


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Its a better reel than a BTL 8000 no question about it , *but why a TRQS9 ? with that $ amount you've could have gotten a STL if you wanna go the spinning route.*
> 
> Like said before , no matter how awesome the spinning reel is /are to battle one of our reef donkeys going kamikaze towards the rig legs takes a lot of torque , drag & anglers ability to fight that fish .
> That been said , & this is coming from a all time spinning fan , the good conventionals reels have a big role in this battle. I personally if I foul with aj with spinners ,is with a STL 20000 at least lock down to 30lb of drag ,100lb braid linne & 150lb crimp leader . Set the hook & run like crazy towards the stern of the boat ( fish party boats ) to get that sucker from pointing towards the rig.
> ...


I got the TRQ9 for $535.00. I have not seen any Stellas for anywhere near that price. 
Jim


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

you might be looking at the wrong places Jim but thank you lol


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Marcos Domingues said:


> you might be looking at the wrong places Jim but thank you lol


I bet you are correct on that.....I always buy things the day after they go off sale.

I really appreciate the input on this....I'm a noob at this but I will master it, sooner or later, probably later

Jim


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

****, I woulda searched for a Stella for that. But to each their own


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I bet you are correct on that.....I always buy things the day after they go off sale.
> 
> I really appreciate the input on this....I'm a noob at this but I will master it, sooner or later, probably later
> 
> Jim


Jim , no worries at all ... We all are noobs in here . Shut I refuse to stop learning lol. It'll be very sad if in this beautiful sport you knew it all . Lol

It a learning curve , so no mistakes are a mistake . All & any rod & reel will work , but every rod & reel has its place . Like anything else.

Good news it's a good hardcore reel & if you don't like it , there is an after sale market where you can get most of your money back .

Give it a try !


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I am just a poor boy that fishes alot around rigs cause I work on a crewboat and fish as much as possible. I bought a Fin nor spinner cause it has a lot of drag ( $150 ) and a FTU hopper 125lb to 250lb line rating ( $ 100 ). Have caught Tuna, AJs, Sharks, Snappers, Ling on setup. But if I had the money, I would by the best equipment . 
Most of the Monster fish my friends and I catch are on conventional reels.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Ling...hoppers are awesome . First rod I owned & fished was a hopper matched with a Stella 16 F , what do I know. LOL


----------

